# Heavily Scented Products



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It makes sense that a lot of people that have allergies and sensitivities are drawn to Havanese for their hypo-allergenic qualities. Many of these same people also want to do their own grooming and learn how to care for the coat. In that process, we like to share the products we love, but I think it would be good to keep a list of the products to avoid if you have a sensitivity to heavy fragrance. Obviously, not all products will bother people the same way, but if you can list _your experience_, then we can use this post as a reference.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I do not have allergies or sensitivities to fragrances, but the *Plush Puppy products *do have a lot of scent added. I can smell the Plush Puppy silk conditioner on a puppy 5 days after application.

*EQyss Survivor Detangler *has an incredibly strong scent. (Thanks for that reminder, Missy.)


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

As Katrina can testify, I think the Chris Christenson products are heavy on scent. I can't deal with coconut scent, and the shampoo was heavy with it. So I sent it to Katrina. I hope she loved the scent! I like the other scents in their conditioners. But they are strong. 

I found a Natures Bath Shampoo that has a very light orange citrus scent and it doesn't linger after rinsing. Disclosure - Lola is in a short puppy cut, so we don't deal with the same care and conditioning issues as longer haired neezers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> It makes sense that a lot of people that have allergies and sensitivities are drawn to Havanese for their hypo-allergenic qualities. Many of these same people also want to do their own grooming and learn how to care for the coat. In that process, we like to share the products we love, but I think it would be good to keep a list of the products to avoid if you have a sensitivity to heavy fragrance. Obviously, not all products will bother people the same way, but if you can list _your experience_, then we can use this post as a reference.


Thanks for starting this thread, Kimberly. I am one who is sensitive to a lot of strong scents, and would LOVE to find good products without them. I've been using the Eqyss Survivor Detangler for tight knots now and then, But my nose doesn't like it. It does help get the knots out, though!!!<g>


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to ask the groomer what she uses on Pixie beforehand, because the smell is soo strong and overpowering.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sensitive to fragrances too. In my opinion, Nature's Specialities Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Remoisturizer have strong scent that lingers for at least a week. I still use it because it suits coats of both dogs I have.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think most of the IOD products are lightly scented. Some of their detangling sprays have more of a fragrance. The gloss shampoo and masque are a lovely citrus smell very light. 

I really liked the Earthbath shampoos for a light scent. but was not crazy about how they conditioned the boys. 

The CC silk spirits is not as strong scented as Eqyss Survivor and the smell does not stick around as long either.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

With my pregnancy my sense of smell is extremely sensitive and there are some products I just can't handle anymore. I can't hang with: Nature's specialties silk n finish, the eqyss survivor detangler is strong but it fades, and sometimes Pure Paws gets to me. Luckily Coat Handler and Summerwinds are ok still.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for starting this thread. Not only am I offended by some of the scents, but Smarty runs around like a wild dog, dropping and rolling to get the smell off of her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Thank you for starting this thread. Not only am I offended by some of the scents, but Smarty *runs around like a wild dog, dropping and rolling to get the smell off of her.*


Gucci will do this, too.

I don't know why the makers of dog poos think they have to add so much excessive fragrance, a fragrance free one might be nice, too. Does anyone know of one free of any perfumes?


----------

